# Can someone identify this for me please !



## 13ollox

was took by my mate on the window of the showcase cinema in peterborough

UK . it freaked him out . it freaking me out too ! dont look native to britain thats for sure !

Neil


----------



## ellroy

Pretty sure its a bush cricket although I couldn't ID it to species. It's harmless though....did you catch it?


----------



## 13ollox

didnt catch it . was my freind and his gf that saw it . i wasnt there . he also says it was the same size as his hand . so is it native to the uk ? ive never seen one !


----------



## julian camilo

im pretty sures its native, i saw one a few summers ago and fed it to a c.gemmatus i had at the time.


----------



## Obie

Its a Bush Cricket, aka Katydid.. They occur worldwide, not 100% sure about UK though.


----------



## wuwu

some katydids are omnivores. i never knew that till i caught one at camp one time. when i put a cricket in to keep him company, it ate it. :shock:


----------



## robo mantis

lol :lol:


----------



## nympho

looks like a speckled bush cricket.

anyone caught a great green bush cricket. its uks biggest (and loudest!). quite predatory really, almost as like a mantis. they will take a chunk out of you if your not careful lol


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

woh i've never seen anything like that in the uk


----------



## nympho

mostly found on the south coast, isle of wight etc. good places to look are sea cliffs in august when they become adults. you can hear the males singing along way off. worth searching for


----------



## captainmerkin

used to see these a lot back at my parents house, Wiltshire.... tended to be in the grass a lot.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

!! tis is like the second time ive ever seen one!! the first one was about 5months ago, it was the first live food I ever gave to my (then) new bugdwing - it ripped of each of those legs one by one... :twisted:


----------



## Asa

> some katydids are omnivores. i never knew that till i caught one at camp one time. when i put a cricket in to keep him company, it ate it. :shock:


I don't know of any Katydids that weren't.


----------



## AFK

we can always find out for sure by taking a poll?


----------



## ellroy

1500 views!


----------



## captainmerkin

bush cricket is common name, used to see them all the time but not ever these days..

Southern counties most common really, great little fellas


----------

